# Need help finding webcomic



## Korri (Oct 7, 2012)

I haven't read it in so long and I can't remember the name of it anymore T-T It was about cats living together and they have a dog next door as a neighbor and one of the cats has a spider as a pet and is suppose t be an evil genius. One of the cats likes the dog. Please help me. There's also another furry comic i cant remember about two vampires living together as roommates and one of them becomes a cop. Thank you in advance


----------



## Gryphoneer (Oct 7, 2012)

One I (hope to) recognize, but not the other.


----------



## cpam (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah, I agree with Gryphoneer: that first one sounds like *Catena Manor*.  Be aware, though, that the site and the strip are undergoing major overhauls and the storyline is starting all over again from scratch.


----------



## Aldino (Oct 8, 2012)

At first it sounded like Housepets, but I don't think thats what it is now...


----------

